# rural metro loses City of Salem, OR



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2014)

I already posted this in a different place but was wondering if anyone knew anything about what is going on.  All I know is rural and am rare protesting the decision to change providers to falck. Anyone know more? http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...ts-falck-provide-ambulance-services/19292477/


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 12, 2014)

R/M really isn't helping things with the basis for their complaint.  Just sounds like whining and sour grapes.

AMR's on the other hand, potentially has some legs, though probably not enough to matter.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 12, 2014)

I found rurals protest but could not find amr's.  Do you have a link to it or did you just go off of what the article said?


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm just going off what was reported in the article; I don't have any current contacts down there.  

I'd be curious to know how compliant R/M has been with the requirements and what Falck brought to the table; the transition away from SFD providing transport was relatively smooth, and the people I talked to down there seemed to be getting along (though that was years ago so who knows).


----------



## ChocoEMT (Dec 31, 2014)

It's official Falck gets Salem.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

When did that get announced?  Time to do some googling.  And thanks for the update.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 31, 2014)

Rural Metro also lost Sioux Falls, SD to Paramedics Plus, which takes over Jan. 15, 2015. Since they lost Sioux Falls, the "grapevine" says they're also pulling out of Omaha, NE. soon. Sioux Falls and Omaha were their last "midwest" operations. Rural Metro has held the 911 contract for my city (Sioux Falls) for at least a decade or more.


----------



## Angel (Jan 2, 2015)

tough times for RM


----------



## MrJones (Jan 2, 2015)

If the RM location I used to work for is typical of the rest of the company, I'm honestly surprised that the company has lasted as long as it has.


----------



## ORMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

As of the first of the year, Salem announced that the appeals were denied & Falck was still the choice.    Will be interesting to see if anyone sues.
BTW, R/M asked the union to support their bid (and appeal), but the union said 'Uh, no'...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah, and rurals appeal letter was really weak.  Will be interesting to see if anyone sues.  Anyone know if the currwnt employees will be offered the ability to transfer to a different r/m or even to falck?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

It would appear the restructuring process and bankruptcy filing have not helped R/M all that much.


----------



## ORMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope.  Spending went down &  drug morale with it.


----------



## ORMedic (Jan 8, 2015)

Their appeal seemed to be based on favoritism.  
To my knowledge nothing has been set up for the employees.  It's hoped that most will transfer over to Falck.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Finally found a news article confirming falck got the contract.  And it looks like they are just going to give the old employees new uniforms.

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...igns-contract-new-ambulance-service/22141261/


----------



## ORMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

And new ambulances, equipment, management & attitudes!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 6, 2015)

If anyone cares Falck is now taking applications for positions in Salem, OR.  https://falcknw.candidatecare.jobs/job_positions/browse


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2015)

interesting. anyone work there currently? I wonder how much (or different) they will be from the CA ops...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 6, 2015)

They take control of the city on July 1st so this is the initial hire to get people for the operation.  Right now Rural/Metro still is the agency running calls.  Not sure what pay will be.


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2015)

I just hate the red polos. It looks really dumb, benefits and pay were all decent when I worked there in cali, but we looked like we sold cable or worked at mcdonalds.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 6, 2015)

Angel said:


> I just hate the red polos. It looks really dumb, benefits and pay were all decent when I worked there in cali, but we looked like we sold cable or worked at mcdonalds.


My guess is they will do the same uniform that the Seattle group wears.  Black class b's.


----------



## waaaemt (Mar 8, 2015)

Falck nw is completely run by old rural metro management who field crews were not fans of at all.  So basically people are just going to be working for rural metro all over again


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> My guess is they will do the same uniform that the Seattle group wears.  Black class b's.



With that HUUUUUUGE patch.


----------

